# Gear Reduction Optinos



## Entertainment (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been looking around for options but haven't found much specifics other than highlifter for a foreman 500, any directions?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 35 percent I will sell ready to install pm me if interested 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Entertainment (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a set of 30" Silverbacks ordered, what % reduction would be most appropriate & what % reductions are available?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That 35% will turn the silverbacks just fine. I know a guy that put one in his wife's foreman. She runs 30" skinnys.


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

who makes this 35% reduction I have same bike 06 500 on 30s and I want to be able to spin them lol with no problem


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

.............
That's who I got mine from.


----------



## novaman (Apr 10, 2015)

Do you still have the gear reduction


----------

